# New Training Gadgets



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I used my time off to create some new tools to help with our training.

The first one is going to be used for stays. I want to be able to really proof Flip on his social ways, so I wanted a way to be able to connect a leash to something in case he did break and try to go visiting. I bought a half gallon milk jug and poured the milk down the drain (I know, what a waste!). I then filled the jug with sand and put hot glue around the lid so it won't pop off. Now I can loop the leash through the handle and be able to carry it whever we go - can bring it in the ring for matches and whatever and have a way to anchor him in place.

The next thing I made is for articles. I am tired of lugging a gigantic tie down mat around, and that is the reason my articles are never where I want them to be to train more. Flip is not consistent enough yet about not snatching for me to let him work loose articles all the time. Even if he snatches just once in 20 times that's not good enough yet, so I want to always have some tie downs available for him until I can really trust him to fully work a pile every time. So I got two 5 lb dumbbells (people dumbbells, not dog ones) and tied four pieces of string on each one. Then I looped the string around the unscented articles. There's enough weight to it that if he were to grab a tied one he would realize something was wrong, but it's small enough to fit in my article bag so hopefully I'll be more likely to bring my bag with me all the time!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very clever! Added bonus with toting the dumbbells (people ones, not dog) is that you will get your arm exercises when carrying your training bag.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What a great idea with the articles!! I hated it when I was dragging around the pegboard!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Both of those are GREAT ideas! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG I LOVE your Flip anchor! LOL!!!!
So what happens when he just drags the sand around and learns to just work harder at visiting? Worst case scenario!  
Being helpful in the worst way regards,


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> So what happens when he just drags the sand around and learns to just work harder at visiting? Worst case scenario!
> Being helpful in the worst way regards,


I put him up for auction on GRF! :

But in all seriousness, both the milk jug and the dumbbells are not something I would depend on for a dog just learning either skill. I think he is experienced enough on both stays and articles that if he feels the pressure he knows that means he is doing something wrong.

Of course this is Flip we're talking about, so I've learned not to be surprised by much anymore!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Very clever! Added bonus with toting the dumbbells (people ones, not dog) is that you will get your arm exercises when carrying your training bag.


She can use it....lol!


----------

